# Battlestar Galactica season 4



## ReformedWretch (Mar 31, 2008)

Is April 4th at 10 p.m.

Just a friendly reminder as I know there are other fans of the show here. I can't wait! I am watching season three on DVD all over to prepare.


----------



## Grymir (Mar 31, 2008)

Yes!!!!! We've waited long enough. We can't wait!! This is such a good series. Thanks for the reminder. Will they find earth?


----------



## tellville (Mar 31, 2008)

Grymir said:


> Yes!!!!! We've waited long enough. We can't wait!! This is such a good series. Thanks for the reminder. Will they find earth?



The question isn't whether they will find earth, but _when_ they will find earth. Will it be earth of past, present, or future? That's what I am dying to find out!


----------



## S. Spence (Mar 31, 2008)

I really enjoy this show as well, although I'll have to wait until season 4 is released on DVD before I can watch it. I heard rumours that season 4 was going to be split into two due to the writers strike.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Apr 1, 2008)

Yes, season 4 will be split, frustrating but true. Yes, they will also find EARTH, that's been confirmed. The worst rumor I heard is that it's possible that everyone will die. I doubt that though.


----------



## Grymir (Apr 1, 2008)

4 More Days!!!!!!


----------



## Grymir (Apr 4, 2008)

It's after midnight...less than 1 day to go. Whoo Hoo


----------



## Grymir (Apr 4, 2008)

1.5 centons to go!!!!!!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Apr 5, 2008)

Did you watch it? Wow!!!!! I get it now in wonderful HD and man what a difference. Best show in TV, possibly ever.


----------



## Grymir (Apr 5, 2008)

Mega Dittos! It was good. I'd comment on the HD, but I don't want to covet.

It was one of the best episodes yet. This season looks good.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Apr 5, 2008)

The "god" stuff is intriguing too, are the Cylons actually going to teach the humans something? I also think they should trust Starbuck.


----------



## Grymir (Apr 5, 2008)

Yes they should...woman's intuition and all. The god stuff was interesting. When Baltar told that woman her gods were false, I thought 'hmmm this is interesting. Now it becomes legit to talk about Battlestar on PB because it's religious now'. The little Baltar cult is classic. Down to sleeping with the worshipers not even 1 hr after arriving.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Apr 12, 2008)

Did you guys see last nights show?!?!?

Wow!


----------



## Grymir (Apr 12, 2008)

Wow is right!! I'm on lunch break at work. More later! Great episode! Starbuck gets her own ship... Now she'll find out what its like to be a captian!!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm holding out hope that they are going to go with a "negative" lesson in regard to that stuff Josh. It appears to me that they may be making the "created" Cylons "moral" and the reason they attacked was that humanity "deserved" it. I know I am stretching it here but I can see a "depravity" lesson some what in this program. The Cylons even believe in one God, and Baltar is being convicted of that as well.

I guess we'll see.


----------

